# HID Install Issue...HELP!



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

So, recently purchased DDM HID Lows and Fogs...haven't tried the Lows yet because it looks like the Fogs are going to be an easier install. Hooked them up just to see if they would work, not so much luck there. I did just as the directions from their site say to (mentions I don't need the Adapter Harness, but I didn't cut it off just in case) hook them up, but when I turned on the Fogs, the lights were working. My wiring is fine because my stock Fogs work. The kit is 35W 6000K for both the Lows and Fogs, and was curious if anyone installed DDM HID Fogs and ran into any issues, or if you've installed any HID Fogs and had issues and maybe I'm missing something I should have done. Other than that...the only thing I can think of is that the bulbs are bad...but they seem to look ok. Anyone any suggestions??? I'm in need of major help here!

Hopefully when I attempt the Low's sometime this week I don't have as much trouble...

Thanks!


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh yea...I was told to go with 9005 bulbs for the Fogs...in case that makes a difference here.

Thanks again!


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Plug the connector in "upside down".


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

I apologize for my ignorance...what do u mean upside down exactly?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I would do your lows first. There have been numerous threads about this topic and there is some information that indicates that HID's (at least the Xenon bulb type) should only be used on your low beams. The reason is that it takes a little longer for the Xenon HID's to turn on and these bulbs don't last very long when they are turning on and off ...... like what happens when you turn on your high beams your fogs go off. Going back to low beams will cycle the fogs back on .... not good for HID bulbs. 

I would also like to get information on what bulb is best for the fogs (stock halogen or HID) in the 4000K or above range (thinking about H10). I am now running the 9005 in my fogs but they are not white enough or bright enough for my taste (I believe these are only halogen bulbs).


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Baaaa04GTO said:


> I apologize for my ignorance...what do u mean upside down exactly?


The connector/plug: the way it snaps together, flip one side as in backwards, upsidedown.

I cut one of the tabs off my Fog Light relay so when flashing highs the fogs stay on.


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

BRZN said:


> The connector/plug: the way it snaps together, flip one side as in backwards, upsidedown.
> 
> I cut one of the tabs off my Fog Light relay so when flashing highs the fogs stay on.


Ok I'm pretty sure I know what you mean. I'll give it a shot again tonight and see if I can get them working. Also, thanks for the info on cutting thatfuse that's awesome...is that all I have to do to keep my fogs on when I flash my brights? And is that "ok" to do to the car??


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

That's all you have to do. It won't hurt the car or lighting system at all. However, it could be illegal since you'd be able to run all six lights at once: both fogs, both lows and both highs all at the same time. With the HID's you really shouldn't need your highs any more though. In PA I'm pretty sure just the HID's are illegal to put in a vehicle that didn't come with them stock.

Oh, and I'd also recommend pulling the DRL relay so the HID's don't try and come on with the lower voltage the DRL's put out. Allowing the HID's to ignite as DRL's can dramatically reduce their life span.


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

Yea might bein MI too but just looks to nice to worry about  Lol thanks for your help we'll see how the install "round 2" goes. Do u recommend doing the lows first like mentioned above? Or do you think it really even matters?


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Either snip the tab off the Fog light cancel relay or remember not to flash your highs and it doesn't matter which you do first.


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

I HAVE to be doing something wrong...just tried to simply plug one of the Lows in just to see if the bulb worked...still NOTHING...frustrating. I'm not the most car savvy person, but I thought I could follow simple directions from DDM Tuning that said how to at least hook up the bulb...but no luck. I have no idea what I could be doing wrong because now its both the Low and Fogs that aren't lighting up...there are extra wires left, but the site just says to cut them off (I haven't), but I'm wondering if I need to hook up the extra wires to something??? Any ideas?


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you using an accessory wiring harness? If so check the fuse, and make sure you have a good ground. It's been a while since I did mine, but I'm pretty sure I didn't cut any "extra" wires off. Without some good pictures of how you have things connected it's pretty tough to help you.


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm tryin again Saturday morning if I'm unsuccessful again I'll take some pics for everyone to laugh at Lol. Hopefully the pics will help find what I'm doing wring tho. Thanks again...I'll be posting back Saturday morning.


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

So got the lights installed and they look awesome! Thanks for your help I appreciate it a lot! I'll post a pic when I get a chance. Also, the install on this site helped along the way too...good stuff. I'll try cutting the fog light fuse to...didn't do that yet.


----------

